# Cooling for GL552JX



## Rohan Rathi (Sep 15, 2015)

I got the 552 from flipkart half a month back. Previously, I owned a 9800 GTX+ and the upgrade to a 950m seems like a disappointment lol xD

I've tried OC'ing the gpu to +135 Mhz core n +300 Mhz mem stable with 82 degrees temp. (I'm not noob at OC)
I wont keep it OC'ed was just checking the potential, saw a solid 30% improvement in fps.

I have an Aftermarket thermal ie Deepcool Z5. Should I replace the stock one with this? If so do I have to take it to a service center(Not DIY/will void warranty)? The Heat vent is at the left side with a few small slits in the underside so is getting a cooling pad viable?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

Take it to service center. Don't risk loosing warranty.

Else replace it after warranty period or when stock one dries up (could take anywhere between 2-4 years)


----------



## seamon (Sep 16, 2015)

82 is a great temp for an overclocked laptop GPU. You need not repaste.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

seamon said:


> 82 is a great temp for an overclocked laptop GPU. You need not repaste.



Yes 82 degrees is a great temp...
Don't worry and lose warranty by applying any paste...


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Sep 18, 2015)

Should I get a cooling pad? I'm pretty concerned cause I have to make do with this lappy for 4 years atleast.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Should I get a cooling pad? I'm pretty concerned cause I have to make do with this lappy for 4 years atleast.


Most of the time, they're useless.


----------



## skeletor13th (Sep 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Most of the time, they're useless.



well, now you just generalizing stuff. Good Cooling pads can *significantly reduce the temps by 10-15 degree Celsius*. they also provide many other benefits -

1. many of them can be used as *proper stand* (with adjustable height) so you can actually setup a *workstation in an ergonomic way* ie upper edge of laptop at your eye level.

2. laptop shouldn't be *used on bed/soft surface* (blocks airflow) but if you want to do that anyway then you need a wooden board or a cooling pad.

3. they also have *USB hub and cable management* holes/knobs so no more  hassling wires/cables.

4. they also* decrease the dust deposition* thus overall increased laptops life span.

one such good cooling pad is Cooler Master Ergostand III which i intend to get  next month for my GL552JX (ebay version).

Review of Ergostand III by JayzTwoCents.


So, in short, cooling pads are not essential but they are not useless. It depends on how you intend to use the laptop.


----------



## seamon (Sep 18, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Should I get a cooling pad? I'm pretty concerned cause I have to make do with this lappy for 4 years atleast.



Dude my old laptop was overclocked to +290Mhz core and +200Mhz memory for 2 whole years. It's running kick arse still with the OC. Decided to upgrade because it was too heavy for classes and GTX 770m equivalent was too weak for newer games.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Sep 19, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> well, now you just generalizing stuff. Good Cooling pads can *significantly reduce the temps by 10-15 degree Celsius*



He's saying that cause people generally buy 300 Rs Cooling pads which are ****, the one you're suggesting is worth over 2k.


On a side note, I want to overclock the core more but +135 is the max that I can with afterburner... Any help?
Also, I want to OC the mem much more cause the 950m is DDR3 *sobs* and it artifacts/ hangs over +320.


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> He's saying that cause people generally buy 300 Rs Cooling pads which are ****, the one you're suggesting is worth over 2k.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I want to overclock the core more but +135 is the max that I can with afterburner... Any help?
> Also, I want to OC the mem much more cause the 950m is DDR3 *sobs* and it artifacts/ hangs over +320.



You need a custom BIOS to go over +135Mhz. That will void your warranty tho. +320 is too much for memory. Don't go so high especially on DDR3. Your memory chips may get burnt and you may not even notice( that they're burning). PS: There is no way to report memory chip temperature, the GPU has a temperature sensor only in the core.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Sep 19, 2015)

Well this sucks. This gpu has a bandwidth of 28 GB/s only. -_-


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Well this sucks. This gpu has a bandwidth of 28 GB/s only. -_-



What scores are you getting with your OC?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Sep 20, 2015)

Unigine Valley [MENTION=136512]Ultra[/MENTION] setting 2xAA 1080p 
Stock: 21.6 fps
OC: 27 fps


----------

